# Puppies and Breeders i need your help! 3rd Year Uni Project



## [email protected]_uni (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi to everyone on dogforum :wave:

My name is Gemma, and im currently a 3rd year wildlife student at Salford University and looking for breeders in the Manchester and Lancs area for my dissertation experiment/project on Olfactory cues in kin (Dogs).

(for any more information feel free to email me)

Description:

I need a breeder that has a bitch that has had puppies at least 3 months ago and are now fully seperated (the pup can be 3 months to 2 years of age). I need one puppy from that bitches litter.
The bitch will be required to sleep with a blanket for 3 nights (paid, given and collected by myself) to get a good scent.
And i will also need the breeder to get in contact with a puppy owner that will be willing to let their puppy take part in an experiment at Salford University, which will require them to bring the dog in for around 10 mins to see if they recognise the blanket with their mothers scent compared to a non-kin dogs blanket.

I hope this makes sense!!! Its very long winded i know! :help:

but all dogs will get a bag of treats as a thank you :hungry:

But please if anyone can help id be grateful. I need around 30 bitches and 30 puppies

Thanks

Gemma


----------

